# Hệ thống Điện > THC - điều khiển cao độ đầu cắt tự động >  Diy plasma THC

## huynhbacan

Mùa hè dư thời gian, em chế THC, các bác vào góp ý ạ.

Project em sử dụng :
-STM32.
-Chạy Step/dir.
-Motor step.
-So sánh điện áp nguồn Plasma.
-Điều khiển motor step "acceleration Sin".
-Kết hợp Mach3.
Em mới làm tới đây à.

----------

CBNN, CKD, Diyodira, doanthienthinh, Gamo, khangscc, nhatson, Oopsss, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

> -Điều khiển motor step "acceleration Sin".


Em khoái chổ này, không biết cái vụ này là LIB có sẵn hay bác tự chế ra, có thể cho mình vài khái niệm không? Chứ nội chuyện motion profile hình thang thôi đã đuối lắm roài.
S-curve motion profile hiện đang là đỉnh cao của kỹ thuật điều khiển đó ạ.

----------


## solero

Nhìn S-curve nó sờ-mút thích quá đi.

----------


## CKD

Plasma THC thì khâu đọc giá trị analog nó bị nhiễu nhiều, nên có lọc thụ động (low pass filter) với lọc trong software luôn càng tốt. Nhưng các kỹ thuật lọc thông thường nó hay làm trễ tín hiệu, nên nếu lọc sâu quá hệ thống sẽ phản ứng chậm lại, lọc nông quá thì hệ thống không ổn định  :Smile: .

----------


## huynhbacan

Em tạo ra 1 hàm xuất xung ra PORT, trong hàm này có 1 biến điều khiển tốc độ xuất xung.
Biến đó em nhân với 1 hàm SIN, khi hàm SIN tăng lên 1 là motor chạy nhanh nhất.
Em nhân tổng hàm này với 1 biến (hằng số) làm "GAIN" (thời gian hàm SIN tăng từ 0->1).
Thêm các hàm đếm xung...xác định vị trí đến...Như vậy thôi ạ.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## huynhbacan

> Plasma THC thì khâu đọc giá trị analog nó bị nhiễu nhiều, nên có lọc thụ động (low pass filter) với lọc trong software luôn càng tốt. Nhưng các kỹ thuật lọc thông thường nó hay làm trễ tín hiệu, nên nếu lọc sâu quá hệ thống sẽ phản ứng chậm lại, lọc nông quá thì hệ thống không ổn định .



Em định chống nhiễu bằng cách dùng opto analog, em thấy trong 1 số bộ nguồn xung có loại opto này.

----------


## nhatson

em thêm cái motion gif cho nó sinh động





https://github.com/synthetos/TinyG/w...tion-Explained

----------

CKD, haianhelectric, huynhbacan, Oopsss, Tuanlm

----------


## CBNN

em đang ký làm chuột bạch nhé bác huynhbacan .

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> em đang ký làm chuột bạch nhé bác huynhbacan .


OK anh ạ. Thanks !

----------


## CKD

Trước giờ, do nghĩ s-curve là chỉ bo tròn mấy cái đỉnh của hình thang nên botay.com vì quá nhiều thông số cần phải tính toán, vừa cong/vừa thẳng.
Nay được "khai sáng" rồi, cứ bám vào sin mà chơi, sẽ thẳng lại khi đạt vận tốc max.

Về THC, thấy tích hợp vào chạy DC servo điều khiển Z thấy nó phù hợp hơn. Vì:
- Rất nhiều THC công nghiệp vẫn chỉ chạy dc motor, không quan tâm đến hành trình. Giai đoạn piercing chỉ chạy tương đối, tính theo thời gian.
- Trong quá trình làm việc thì THC ± xung, nên áp gia tốc vào rất phiền vì số xung trong chu kỳ làm việc của thc khá là nhỏ. S-curve sẽ có tác dụng tốt ở giai đoạn bắt đầu và kết thúc quá trình cắt. Trong quá trình cắt thấy không có ý nghĩa nhiều.
- DC servo thì không lo nghĩ đến gia tốc rồi, mặc định motor đã có gia tốc.

Ngoài ra step có có tốc độ start min. Khi khởi động không cần phải start ở 0 rpm mà ở Min rpm, step vẫn đảm bảo chạy Ok, không có rủi ro mất bước. Min này ở mức nào chắc nhờ cụ NhatSon góp ý.

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ có thể tham khảo thêm thằng này.
Theo mình, thằng này là một trong các hãng thứ 3 thể hiện THC khá chi tiết. Trước mình thần tường candCNC, nhưng thấy thằng này đi sau mà có nhiều cái hay.

http://neuroncnc.com/



Như sơ đồ trên, thể hiện khá rỏ quá trình từ lúc sensor mặt phôi cho đến xuyên phá, cắt & kết thúc.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## nhatson

> Trước giờ, do nghĩ s-curve là chỉ bo tròn mấy cái đỉnh của hình thang nên botay.com vì quá nhiều thông số cần phải tính toán, vừa cong/vừa thẳng.
> Nay được "khai sáng" rồi, cứ bám vào sin mà chơi, sẽ thẳng lại khi đạt vận tốc max.
> 
> Về THC, thấy tích hợp vào chạy DC servo điều khiển Z thấy nó phù hợp hơn. Vì:
> - Rất nhiều THC công nghiệp vẫn chỉ chạy dc motor, không quan tâm đến hành trình. Giai đoạn piercing chỉ chạy tương đối, tính theo thời gian.
> - Trong quá trình làm việc thì THC ± xung, nên áp gia tốc vào rất phiền vì số xung trong chu kỳ làm việc của thc khá là nhỏ. S-curve sẽ có tác dụng tốt ở giai đoạn bắt đầu và kết thúc quá trình cắt. Trong quá trình cắt thấy không có ý nghĩa nhiều.
> - DC servo thì không lo nghĩ đến gia tốc rồi, mặc định motor đã có gia tốc.
> 
> Ngoài ra step có có tốc độ start min. Khi khởi động không cần phải start ở 0 rpm mà ở Min rpm, step vẫn đảm bảo chạy Ok, không có rủi ro mất bước. Min này ở mức nào chắc nhờ cụ NhatSon góp ý.


min test trên tải thực tế thường ở mức 100rpm<> 150rpm
THC china có ngõ vào của step/dir xy, nó tăng giảm tốc độ di chuyển của Tor dựa vào tốc độ XY

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bác chủ có thể tham khảo thêm thằng này.
> Theo mình, thằng này là một trong các hãng thứ 3 thể hiện THC khá chi tiết. Trước mình thần tường candCNC, nhưng thấy thằng này đi sau mà có nhiều cái hay.
> 
> http://neuroncnc.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Như sơ đồ trên, thể hiện khá rỏ quá trình từ lúc sensor mặt phôi cho đến xuyên phá, cắt & kết thúc.


Thanks CKD.

----------


## huynhbacan

> min test trên tải thực tế thường ở mức 100rpm<> 150rpm
> THC china có ngõ vào của step/dir xy, nó tăng giảm tốc độ di chuyển của Tor dựa vào tốc độ XY


Mình tăng giảm tốc độ theo độ lệch giữa Vref và Vsensor được không anh? lệch nhiều minh cho nó di chuyển nhanh và ngược lại.

----------

GioLangLe

----------


## huynhbacan

> Trước giờ, do nghĩ s-curve là chỉ bo tròn mấy cái đỉnh của hình thang nên botay.com vì quá nhiều thông số cần phải tính toán, vừa cong/vừa thẳng.
> Nay được "khai sáng" rồi, cứ bám vào sin mà chơi, sẽ thẳng lại khi đạt vận tốc max.
> 
> Về THC, thấy tích hợp vào chạy DC servo điều khiển Z thấy nó phù hợp hơn. Vì:
> - Rất nhiều THC công nghiệp vẫn chỉ chạy dc motor, không quan tâm đến hành trình. Giai đoạn piercing chỉ chạy tương đối, tính theo thời gian.
> - Trong quá trình làm việc thì THC ± xung, nên áp gia tốc vào rất phiền vì số xung trong chu kỳ làm việc của thc khá là nhỏ. S-curve sẽ có tác dụng tốt ở giai đoạn bắt đầu và kết thúc quá trình cắt. Trong quá trình cắt thấy không có ý nghĩa nhiều.
> - DC servo thì không lo nghĩ đến gia tốc rồi, mặc định motor đã có gia tốc.
> 
> Ngoài ra step có có tốc độ start min. Khi khởi động không cần phải start ở 0 rpm mà ở Min rpm, step vẫn đảm bảo chạy Ok, không có rủi ro mất bước. Min này ở mức nào chắc nhờ cụ NhatSon góp ý.


Thêm s-curve vào mục đích để THC tuyến tính theo tốc độ XY đó ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Mình có vọc S-Curve & cả THC cho EDM, thì thấy làm THC thì S-Curve hay hình thang đều ok, cái quan trọng là làm sao dễ tính toán đáp ứng đúng vị trí & thời gian đo. Nếu dùng S Curve mà khó tính toán hơn thì cứ dùng  s, v, a như bình thường cho dễ.

Cái khó cần phải giải quyết, mình nghĩ là lúc đo á. Thấy cụ Tuấn Hói & CKD la om sòm mấy sản phẩm thương mại mà ko dùng được... Plasma thường ko chống nhiễu, nếu để gần, bật lên là nó có thể quất sụm STM32 đó, kể cả đã cách ly quang  :Wink:

----------


## huynhbacan

> Mình có vọc S-Curve & cả THC cho EDM, thì thấy làm THC thì S-Curve hay hình thang đều ok, cái quan trọng là làm sao dễ tính toán đáp ứng đúng vị trí & thời gian đo. Nếu dùng S Curve mà khó tính toán hơn thì cứ dùng  s, v, a như bình thường cho dễ.
> 
> Cái khó cần phải giải quyết, mình nghĩ là lúc đo á. Thấy cụ Tuấn Hói & CKD la om sòm mấy sản phẩm thương mại mà ko dùng được... Plasma thường ko chống nhiễu, nếu để gần, bật lên là nó có thể quất sụm STM32 đó, kể cả đã cách ly quang


Em nghĩ nó cũng không đến nỗi sụm như thế đâu, avr cũng đang chạy rất tốt,

----------


## huynhbacan

Em tiếp tục.
Chuyển code từ STM32 discoverry sang stm32f103.
THC di chuyển xuỗng, chạm phôi,chạy ngược về 1 đoạn 5mm,
sau đo bắn plasma, ADC đọc dữ liệu, điện áp OK thi xuất lệnh MACH3.
Kết thúc đoạn cắt quay tro về.

Em dung biến trở mô phỏng điện áp plasma.
Các button là các lệnh từ MACH3.

Còn giao tiếp màn hình, các key để config các thông số....

----------

CKD, Ga con, nhatson, Oopsss, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Đây là LOG mình đo & phân tích dữ liệu thực tế với nguồn plasma Hypertherm 65A.
Thiết bị đo cũng không có gì cao sang, ArduinoUNO đọc dữ liệu với ADC 10bit, truyền về máy tính qua RS232.



Như trên hình:
- *trace*: là dữ liệu điện áp đo được.
- *trace*: là tín hiệu Up/Down tương ứng
- *trace*: là tín hiệu Arc Ok.

----------

huynhbacan, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## dungtb

Hi vọng bác có thể ra được bản thương mại hoạt động ổn định, anh em khỏi dùng hàng TQ

----------

cnclaivung, huynhbacan

----------


## noithat316

Bạn cho mình hỏi đã có bản demo chay chưa ah.

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản theo kinh nghiệm sử dụng của bản thân thì.. hầu như cái THC thương mại nào cũng có cái gì đó chưa hoàn hảo.
- Hàng siêu đắt như của Hypertherm thì mình chưa dùng nên chưa biết.
- Hàng của chị kế bên thì có nhiều bác review với mình, cũng chưa được ngon lắm, vẫn còn vài vấn đề chưa đáp ứng tốt.
- Hàng của 3T thì quá nhiều phiên bản, mình chưa dùng hết, nhưng những cái đã dùng rồi thì vẫn có nhược điểm.
- Hàng do mình DIY cũng vậy, nhưng thấy nhiều bác DIY và tung ra thị trường giá quá thấp nên lười làm  :Smile: . Do đó ngoài mấy cái máy trong team mình dùng ra thì những máy khác mình khuyến cáo dùng của 3T  :Wink: .


Sản phẩm thì đã ra đời và đã ngừng phát triển  :Smile: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/36...ino-plasma-THC

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## dungtb

Bộ THC hàng chị na ngon mà bác dùng đơn giản không lỗi lầm gì đâu , nói chung em đánh giá cao về tính ổn định , không bị nhiễu của nó

----------

cnclaivung, huynhbacan

----------


## CKD

> Bộ THC hàng chị na ngon mà bác dùng đơn giản không lỗi lầm gì đâu , nói chung em đánh giá cao về tính ổn định , không bị nhiễu của nó


Vấn đề không phải là nhiễu cụ ạ, nếu nhiễu nó đã éo chạy  :Smile: .
Nhưng có lẽ tại em yêu cầu cao quá thì phải  :Wink:

----------


## cuongmay

> Đây là LOG mình đo & phân tích dữ liệu thực tế với nguồn plasma Hypertherm 65A.
> Thiết bị đo cũng không có gì cao sang, ArduinoUNO đọc dữ liệu với ADC 10bit, truyền về máy tính qua RS232.
> 
> Đính kèm 37554
> 
> Như trên hình:
> - *trace*: là dữ liệu điện áp đo được.
> - *trace*: là tín hiệu Up/Down tương ứng
> - *trace*: là tín hiệu Arc Ok.


Bác CKD cho mình hỏi trong mach3 plasma  làm cách nào điền số THC min nhỏ hơn 0,mặc định của nó -3 ít quá,đánh số mới vào thì không bỏ đựoc dấu -.

----------


## CKD

> Bác CKD cho mình hỏi trong mach3 plasma  làm cách nào điền số THC min nhỏ hơn 0,mặc định của nó -3 ít quá,đánh số mới vào thì không bỏ đựoc dấu -.


Edit file xml là được  :Smile:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bạn cho mình hỏi đã có bản demo chay chưa ah.


Chưa anh ạ, đang trong giai đoạn thử thôi à.
Thanks quan tâm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em tiếp tục.
> Chuyển code từ STM32 discoverry sang stm32f103.
> THC di chuyển xuỗng, chạm phôi,chạy ngược về 1 đoạn 5mm,
> sau đo bắn plasma, ADC đọc dữ liệu, điện áp OK thi xuất lệnh MACH3.
> Kết thúc đoạn cắt quay tro về.
> 
> Em dung biến trở mô phỏng điện áp plasma.
> Các button là các lệnh từ MACH3.
> 
> Còn giao tiếp màn hình, các key để config các thông số....


Nhìn bác làm thấy khoái quá. Chạy mượt với đáp ứng tốt thiệt.
Giờ chỉ thử với nguồn cắt chị na nữa là ok rồi . Chắc là  dò điện áp chổ điện cực nó không ngon như chổ biến trở bác đang vặn . Đồ người quen làm gọi bảo hành chắc dể hơn bên TQ đặc biệt là hàng đang thử nghiệm.

Đặc biệt rất ấn tượng với đứng máy plasma mà vặn cái biến trở như bác đang vặn

----------


## CKD

Điện áp thực tế nó noise dữ lắm

----------


## huynhbacan

> Đặc biệt rất ấn tượng với đứng máy plasma mà vặn cái biến trở như bác đang vặn


cái biến trở em mô phỏng điện áp nguồn cắt plasma.điện áp này so sánh điện áp đặt. không có vặn ạ.

----------


## huynhbacan

do vỡ kế hoạch nên em làm tới đây ngưng luôn.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Vấn đề khó nhất là nhận tín hiệu chia áp từ nguồn và chống nhiễu cho vdk đó bác, nguồn mỹ thì mạch này có thể chạy tốt nhưng nguồn china nó có cao áp nên bác phải có phương pháp dập cao  áp ban đầu. Với plasma đáp ứng nhạy quá cũng ko tốt đâu. Thấy bọn tàu nó toàn dùng ic số lập trình đc thôi

----------


## huynhbacan

> Vấn đề khó nhất là nhận tín hiệu chia áp từ nguồn và chống nhiễu cho vdk đó bác, nguồn mỹ thì mạch này có thể chạy tốt nhưng nguồn china nó có cao áp nên bác phải có phương pháp dập cao  áp ban đầu. Với plasma đáp ứng nhạy quá cũng ko tốt đâu. Thấy bọn tàu nó toàn dùng ic số lập trình đc thôi


Rãnh em loi ra test coi sao a. Thanks bac

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái biến trở em mô phỏng điện áp nguồn cắt plasma.điện áp này so sánh điện áp đặt. không có vặn ạ.


Em biết là bác đang mô phỏng cái gì đó chứ.
Ấn tượng là vầy nè:
Hơn 10 năm trước em phụ việc đứng máy cắt plasma có nâng cao súng bằng tay là quay cái cục phát xung fanuc đó . Rồi có 1 anh chuyên gia vô xưởng nói với sếp làm auto. Kết quả không được ảnh chê nguồn TQ không hợp phải là Daihen là Hyperphom gì đó mới ok.
Kết quả em chuyển từ quay tay sang vặn biến trở nên nó ấn tượng. 
Cũng chính vậy nên em nói bác thử với nguồn TQ .
Bác ráng làm cho tới luôn đi , ae ủng hộ

Còn nếu làm tới khúc này bán rẻ rẻ e mua về  làm khúc cuối

----------


## huynhbacan

> Em biết là bác đang mô phỏng cái gì đó chứ.
> Ấn tượng là vầy nè:
> Hơn 10 năm trước em phụ việc đứng máy cắt plasma có nâng cao súng bằng tay là quay cái cục phát xung fanuc đó . Rồi có 1 anh chuyên gia vô xưởng nói với sếp làm auto. Kết quả không được ảnh chê nguồn TQ không hợp phải là Daihen là Hyperphom gì đó mới ok.
> Kết quả em chuyển từ quay tay sang vặn biến trở nên nó ấn tượng. 
> Cũng chính vậy nên em nói bác thử với nguồn TQ .
> Bác ráng làm cho tới luôn đi , ae ủng hộ
> 
> Còn nếu làm tới khúc này bán rẻ rẻ e mua về  làm khúc cuối


Giờ em không có thời gian, để rãnh em cố làm lại coi sao ạ, không được em để lại bác Hải tiếp sức ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Còn nếu làm tới khúc này bán rẻ rẻ e mua về  làm khúc cuối


Anh em có nghề mà khúc cuối còn ôm hận, anh em nghiệp dư thì làm sao mà vượt qua được chứ. Có mấy vấn đề cần quan tâm
- HV là điện áp cao, khi mồi plasma thì điện áp nó có thể lên đến 25kV.
- HF là điện áp có tần số cao.

Nếu nguồn có pỏt kết nối với THC thì bên trong nó trích điện áp từ trước phần HV & HF. Nên khi lọc đơn giản nó đã OK. Với nguồn không có pỏt kết nối, nếu chịu chơi thì vọc nguồn rồi tự đấu cũng có thể được. Còn nếu kết nối trực tiếp với 2 điện cực thì mạch chia áp phải chịu và lọc được HV + HF
Thông thường thì người ta dùng tụ và trở để lọc 2 thành phần này.

Nhưng với cách lọc noise = tụ thì nó sinh ra hiện tượng trễ, tức là plasma đã có thì một tẹo sau nó mới đáp ứng -> chậm. Cái này thì THC ok chứ tín hiệu Arc Ok thì phải đo cách khác.
Ngoài ra THC còn phải có chế độ nhận diện được các khoảng hở khi cắt qua đường đã cắt hoặc kết thúc đường cắt. Phần lớn các THC đã dùng đều bị cắm đầu khi kết thúc đường cắt.
Kế đến là Mach3 phản ứng khá chậm gặp lệnh chức năng M. Nên trong một số trường hợp tùy biến cho Mach3 sẽ dẫn tới việc đường cắt không trơn tru.

THC tự trồng đều giải được các bài toán đến mức này. Nhưng dự ớn cũng đã được cho chết chìm rồi  :Big Grin:  vì 3T bán sản phẩm không support với giá rẻ quá... mà mình thì không thích vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Giờ em không có thời gian, để rãnh em cố làm lại coi sao ạ, không được em để lại bác Hải tiếp sức ạ.


Em chém cho vui mà. Thấy bác làm điều khiển ngon quá cố lên tí nữa đi. Ae làm ngon mình ủng hộ

----------


## huynhbacan

> Em chém cho vui mà. Thấy bác làm điều khiển ngon quá cố lên tí nữa đi. Ae làm ngon mình ủng hộ


Thank bác Hải, khi test em quay clip các bác xem chém gió ạ.

----------

